
Ask HN: Why don't monitors accept USB-C along with DisplayPort, and HDMI? - bhouston
USB-C is so amamzing, it can do power delivery (sometimes past 65W), accessories (traditional USB), ultra-fast external hard drives, multiple 4K displays (via display link), but monitors and normal video cards do not support USB-C outputs.  So I am still suck bring around adapters for DisplayLink and HDMI everywhere.  Why is this?  Will this change?
======
nsnick
This one does.
[https://www.apple.com/us_smb_484614/shop/product/HKN62LL/A/l...](https://www.apple.com/us_smb_484614/shop/product/HKN62LL/A/lg-
ultrafine-5k-display?afid=p238%7Csp1WgNqvu-
dc_mtid_1870765e38482_pcrid_246386974995_&cid=aos-us-kwgo-pla-btb-3pp--slid--
product-HKN62LL/A)

------
bufferoverflow
Your question is invalid. There are monitors with type C ports.

------
megaman22
Usb-C is not mainstream outside the macbook pro market. Everybody else is
quite happy with HDMI or even VGA still, and moreover, there's so much old
hardware that's perfectly usable that uses those ports.

